
Google Translate's camera now works with more than 100 languages - xbmcuser
https://www.engadget.com/2019/07/10/google-translates-camera-now-works-with-more-than-100-languages/
======
sidcool
The sheer scale and technical complexity is mind boggling for my little brain.
How does one even start designing so huge?

